# Thinking about expanding



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey Guys, 

New to the site, got a question for all of you. I work full time in an IT Dept, running wire for new office locations. Installed Mag Locks/T-rexs/ and some johnson controls here and there. been doing for about 4 years now. I also do alot of office install on the weekends and after work. Normally 3-8 computer offices. Setting up the network and running the wire/cleaning up racks. Some CCTV Don't get me wrong, the money is good, but work is slowing down and I was thinking about trying to wire new houses to keep income stable. 

I assume most of you guys run Cat5/6 and RG6 when doing romex right? Do you also terminate the ends and put racks in? Or do you contract that out? I have a few calls out to my electrician buddies but most of them I have taught how to terminate ends. 

I was just curious to see if there would be any future in that biz. 

Thanks Guys


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I've seen beautiful houses with cat5e run to every room only to be wirenutted together in the basement


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

New residential construction? Would love it! Adding to existing? Personally I don't care for it, it can be a royal pain getting it to where a customer wants and be cost competitive.

One house I did, just one outlet per room, one backboard in basement, other in attic,


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sameness, very nice!


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thats looks good! Thats some serious phone for a house!


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

So do you guys think there would be any kind of a market for terminating wire in new construction? Like putting the wall plates/jacks on. then putting a small rack in the basement? 

With things going wireless I see less and less of a market.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sarness, where are you in OH?
Mike, I think it's hard to get into residential with all the automation and alarm companies that have contracts with builders.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Jeff, 

Thats what I was thinking. I keep trying to find that niche market.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I help a lot of little residential customers with basic computer stuff, but also have small business customers where I've wired their whole building.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

I did alot of network setups for bowling lanes... did 7 bowling lanes.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

To jeffmoss26, I'm in the Akron area, northeast Ohio area basically.

As for racks in houses, it depends, if it's only a few I'll do like I did in the picture, just a couple surface mount boxes. The one on the attic had room to put LV rings in so I did it that way, need a picture of it completed yet.

If you have more the 12 or so though I think I would put up a wall rack and a patch panel. Only problem is the type of switch they get, little home versions don't take up a lot of room. Rackmount version placed on the wall will, it just depends I guess.

I have an ongoing install that will end up with about 42 locations, 1-2 coax and 2-4 cats per location, TV locations with more. For this I actually have a small 4x8 room that will have a relay rack for the wiring, and a 4 post rack for some equipment. I also have about 15' of backboard for various other pieces of wall mount equipment.

As for wireless, I don't think were there yet, it is getting there, just not yet. I think in maybe another 10 it will be more prolific and better interconnected. Battery life needs to improve a lot and then I think it will start taking off much more.

I once did a 1.2mil house in Cleveland, guy only wanted one coax in each room and one ethernet in the closet with the coax home runs. He was a big wireless fanatic saying it was all the rage. That was over 10 years ago, even now though I don't think it's perfect and even in some situation less then ideal then a wired connection.

I think wires will be around for some time in one form/way or another, eventually yes, they may become almost obsolete, almost, but not completely.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> I help a lot of little residential customers with basic computer stuff, but also have small business customers where I've wired their whole building.


I would like to start a small business doing exactly that along with some phone wiring.


----------



## KRD (Feb 25, 2012)

I find most home owners are not very interested in it. I have done approximate 60 homes with structure wiring in 10 years. Most of which is just a 24" panel in the closet, doing basic phone cable and network. A few have done surround sound setups.

Most home owners don't see the point when people now are using cell phones as there main phone, and can get a wireless router cheap. I do less and less cat5e in homes.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm in Beachwood, suburb of Cleveland.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Two more pics, one in a small 500sq' house, block walls, and only 3 locations.

Other is the ongoing 42 location with the relay rack, don't have power or low voltage to it yet and still playing around with layout.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

Looking good sarness.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

That is a lot of coax!!


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, it will be, think I'm going to cut back some, had planned 2 at each location. But most rooms are going to have 3 locations, so might be overkill. Have 9 coming in from outside, 4 satellite, 4 to mother in law cottage, and cable company. All starts adding up quick


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

Any updated pics on that project steve?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Resi I worked on/rewired about 2 years back. I really haven't seen a demand for in home systems like this.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks much better. I never see BIX used in the US!


----------

